# My newest spawns



## ontariobetta (Mar 13, 2006)

Just thought I would share my 4 new spawns. I still have 4 more planned for this week. 
#1: Hatched march 9th







X









#2: Hatched mar 24th







X









#3: Hatched april 1st (this pair I got from Brian )







X Red female

#4: Hatched april 3rd







X









So far everybody is doing great. All except spawn #4 were pretty small spawns, around 30-50 fry for each. #4 seems to have a lot, but they are still all in the nest so I wont be able to do the count untill tomorrow  Then I will be putting in the spawn tank Blue Marble Plakat x Black Copper HM, Marble Plakat x Blue Butterfly HM, Blue Marble HM x Blue marble, and the last pair I don't know if I will do because the female seems a little....not herself. So I'm keeping an eye on her.


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Congrats, that red male got beat up pretty bad 

Interested in seeing the CT spawn as I am planning on setting one up myself soon.

Did they ruin their fins?


----------



## ontariobetta (Mar 13, 2006)

Yeah, he decided to get through his divider- Lesson learned lol

Who? The CTs fins? The female got a few nips but that was all.


----------



## nightowl1350 (Mar 19, 2006)

Congrats on the spawns! They are so tiny when first hatched....even blue ram wigglers and free swimmers are bigger. Good luck with the babies  I love the first male (blue and red crown tail). Bettas are pretty bad for beating up mates, my one male angel is a wife beater, but I stop him (with a divider) before he gets too far.

Guys still don't get it!!! If you beat your mate up you get none  Even my male ram chases the female till she doesn't want to leave her plant....then she gets in the mood and starts to chase him


----------



## ontariobetta (Mar 13, 2006)

Some girls like to be chased tho  Like the pastel marble girl from above. That male just sat around under the nest and would wait. She would sit in the corner and look at him. Then she would get tired of waiting for him to come get her and swim closer. She would shake her tail at him then swim away. He still wouldn't go after her, so she would do it again, getting closer and closer. Then finnaly she was right under the nest, but still nothing. So she would go and sit in her corner again. Eventually she just got bord and came over and nipped him on the side! And thus the spawning began lol


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Nice to see ontario!!! I really love them


----------

